# Maltese ADDICTION!



## Katkoota

Out of the whole toy box, these are the malts' top addiction toys!!! They make them go CRAZY!!! the colorful faces squeak, squeak and squeak! That is the part that makes the malts go over excited about them. That and the fact that the these are fun to squeeze! 









They started playing with Mr. Green back in September


















They ask for LONG games of fetch and when they sit in a corner with it, they squeak squeak and squeak... smashing the face! 

Before we knew it, the malts caused Mr. Green to lose its squeak. So we moved to Pink. It took the malts less time to make Pink lose its squeaks (bite the toy like CRAZY until the thing that cause the squeak gets ruined)...they got advanced in this game!!!! 

So today, we moved to Mr. Valentines, Orange!! 









And this is what the malts were up to at around 5-ish!!!









If the squeaky face was in their reach, it has to be in their mouth 









and you better not think about taking it away!









Even if you picked Snowy up, he will not let go of Orange:w00t:









whether on land









or in air, Snowy will hold it tightly 









Crystal squeaks Orange non stop









Crystal: "Thwow it, mama!!! thwow!!!"









Crystal "pweaty pwease, mama"









and continues non stop









I have a feeling that the two pups of mine are soon gonna ruin Orange's squeak. It is still good today after I took it from them back to the toy box, but I doubt that it will last healthy for too long. There are other toys that the malts love, but these crazy squeaky faces-toys makes them go insane over them:w00t: Playing fetch with these face-toys actually turned into a daily NEED for the malts. Just like going for a walk. At around 5 PM, both malts will head to the toy box and look at me and try their best to communicate the message: "Squeaky faced-toys time, mommy" 
I will take a video another time of them so that you can see what I mean. I confirm, I have a couple of nut-cases here, but can't help it but LOVE them SO MUCH:wub: 
One good thing is that the store next door will have a new stock of these faced-toys in Feb, and yes, I'm planning to get them new ones to replace the couple ruined ones for them.

Afterwards, I took some photos of Crystal with my wide angle lens  

Crystal: "mama, awe you suwe you awe using da wight lens fow me?" 









Crystal: "How 'bout I give you another pose? maybe tuwn my face to da wight a wittle?" 









Crystal: "Let's test da Kissy-faced look fow da lens, mama"









Crystal: "woops! da wind is blowing my pwecious face









Crystal: "ok! let's call it a wrap..end da photo-session wid a kiss to all my SM aunties"









Wishing you a wonderful weekend!

hugs 
Kat + the two little monsters:wub::wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover

Kat, I love the new avatar of Crystal. She is so precious!!!! Great photos! :aktion033: The tongue shot of Crystal is priceless....she is so cute! Snowy looks like he's having a grand time with the cute little faced balls. He has such a zest for life that makes me love him so much! :wub::wub::wub: The first photo of Snowy is my all time favorite. He's wearing his trademark signature of his polo with collar up. :wub2:

Are those toys available in the USA? Mandy would loooove those. Remember the little balls I sent to Paula, that are Mandy's favorite and only toy she will play with. The store quit carrying them. I can't locate them on the web either.  So, I'm on the hunt for some soft, small, squeaky balls.


----------



## Snowbody

Kat - now I'm smiling this morning. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Look at those two monkeys with their squeaky face toys. Very cute toys but much cuter Malts. :chili::chili: I love the B&W shot with the colored ball, S&C running and I cracked up with the one of Snowy where it looks like he has Angelina Jolie lips. :smrofl::smrofl: They both always look so joyful and I love how they have their routines. Tyler's kind of a loosy-goosy guy and does things when the feeling hits him.:HistericalSmiley: I love little Crystal close up but she might be like a real woman and think that the wide angle makes her butt look big. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think she looks adorable. :wub:


----------



## Johita

Wow, you weren't kidding when you said that Crystal loves to kiss - she was kissing the air in most of your pics LOL. She's adorable! Now abotu those squeeky toys - what fun!! What are they called? I would sure like to get Aolani a set of those and I'm sure that he would kill them in no time too, but he will still play with them after. He still takes some of his dead squeakers and tries to squeek them every now and then LOL. OMG! I love the vest Snowy is wearing and he is really rocking it! Both your babies are adorable and have the best expressions! please give them hugs and kisses from me and Aolani


----------



## HEINI

WOW, they look like FUN in the HOUSE. those squeeky little things are cute.
heini has ONE sigle little ball left from being a puppy, but it doesn't squeek anymore, he loved it so much, stood there and just kept sqeaking... LOL.


THANKS for those lovely pictures. your two are so sweet :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota

suzimalteselover said:


> Kat, I love the new avatar of Crystal. She is so precious!!!!


:wub: Glad that you love the avater picture of Crystal, Suzi. This girl is TOO SWEET in personality. I wish that you can meet her in person to see what I mean. 



suzimalteselover said:


> Great photos! :aktion033: The tongue shot of Crystal is priceless....she is so cute! Snowy looks like he's having a grand time with the cute little faced balls. He has such a zest for life that makes me love him so much! :wub::wub::wub:


and so happy that you enjoyed the rest of the photos  these little ones always make me enjoy my time with them...can't imagine my life without them



suzimalteselover said:


> He's wearing his trademark signature of his polo with collar up. :wub2:


awwwwh it sure is Snowy's trademark signature :wub2: :tender:
a friend of mine, a polo player, is the one who taught Snowy to wear his polo shirt like this 




suzimalteselover said:


> Are those toys available in the USA? Mandy would loooove those. Remember the little balls I sent to Paula, that are Mandy's favorite and only toy she will play with. The store quit carrying them. I can't locate them on the web either.  So, I'm on the hunt for some soft, small, squeaky balls.


I am not really sure if they have it there. But I am getting a couple for the malts next Feb AND a few to few cute furry friends of Snowy, Crystal and I who live across the huge ocean. AWWWh poor little Mandy...Crystal says that she knows the feeling. She is a bit picky to what she likes to play with. The softer, the more she loves. Crystal barks that she hopes Mandy will accept a little gift of this crazy-faced-toy from her friend in February once the store have the new stock :wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## socalyte

When I read the thread title I thought-- Well of COURSE we're addicted to Maltese, LOL. Now I see you meant things your Malts were addicted to! 

Your fluffs are too precious!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i love the pictures , ur babies are too cute , i got my ss buddie a green one of those...


----------



## Maisie and Me

Ah Kat, Snowy and Crystal are always such a joy to see in your wonderful pics :wub:. yOU ARE SUCH A GOOD Mommy!!!!


----------



## Katkoota

Snowbody said:


> Kat - now I'm smiling this morning. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Look at those two monkeys with their squeaky face toys. Very cute toys but much cuter Malts. :chili::chili: I love the B&W shot with the colored ball, S&C running and I cracked up with the one of Snowy where it looks like he has Angelina Jolie lips. :smrofl::smrofl: They both always look so joyful and I love how they have their routines. Tyler's kind of a loosy-goosy guy and does things when the feeling hits him.:HistericalSmiley: I love little Crystal close up but she might be like a real woman and think that the wide angle makes her butt look big. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think she looks adorable. :wub:


WOHOO!!! Happy that you smiled 

and :HistericalSmiley: @Angelina Jolie lips

Crystal is kindda similar to Tyler. All depends on her mood, BUT NOT to THESE TOYS with FACES :w00t: She never fails to surprise me!!! for these, she will play all day long if she gets the chance:w00t:

haha Crystal kept on questioning if the wide angel lens was right for her  



Johita said:


> Wow, you weren't kidding when you said that Crystal loves to kiss - she was kissing the air in most of your pics LOL. She's adorable! Now abotu those squeeky toys - what fun!! What are they called? I would sure like to get Aolani a set of those and I'm sure that he would kill them in no time too, but he will still play with them after. He still takes some of his dead squeakers and tries to squeek them every now and then LOL. OMG! I love the vest Snowy is wearing and he is really rocking it! Both your babies are adorable and have the best expressions! please give them hugs and kisses from me and Aolani


LOL We call Crystal the kissing machine. When I talk to her, she just wishes that she can kiss me anytime she hears a word from me:wub: ... when she knows that she can't reach my face, she kisses the air LOL that tongue is a weapon  

I am not sure if these toys have a specific name. We call them "Crazy-Faced-Squeaks" lol

LOL ADORABLE Aolani might want to come over here to teach the malts that no-squeaky is still as fun.

I just gave them a big kisses and hugs from you and that precious boy of yours :wub: Crystal, needless to say, gave me a shower back -- Snowy kissed a few times..I guess it is meant to be back to you guys (hugs)

Snowy had the on today because he joined me to a spot where I took some photos. Glad that you loved it too ^_^ 





HEINI said:


> WOW, they look like FUN in the HOUSE. those squeeky little things are cute.
> heini has ONE sigle little ball left from being a puppy, but it doesn't squeek anymore, he loved it so much, stood there and just kept sqeaking... LOL.
> 
> 
> THANKS for those lovely pictures. your two are so sweet :wub::wub::wub::wub:


These little ones are good at ruining the squeak lol I can just picture Heini with his  

Glad that you liked these Becky (hugs)
Kat


----------



## Katkoota

socalyte said:


> When I read the thread title I thought-- Well of COURSE we're addicted to Maltese, LOL. *Now I see you meant things your Malts were addicted to! *
> 
> Your fluffs are too precious!


woops 

maybe "The Malts' addiction" would have been better ... always when in a rush in choosing the title , that's what happens 

thanks for your words about these two :wub:



uniquelovdolce said:


> i love the pictures , ur babies are too cute , i got my ss buddie a green one of those...


Hey maybe you can share where you got the green one from because I know that some would be interested in getting them for their fluffs. 

I got them from the next store. Don't know if the have them online  



Maisie and Me said:


> Ah Kat, Snowy and Crystal are always such a joy to see in your wonderful pics :wub:. yOU ARE SUCH A GOOD Mommy!!!!


Thanks Michelle :hugging: I try the best I can to make them happy and just hope that I am doing good at it:wub:

Glad that you enjoy watching them :wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

Well you know how much I just love those little toys!!! Love all the picture of those two crazy fluffs of yours. They always so HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota

Johita said:


> OMG! I love the vest Snowy is wearing and he is really rocking it!





Katkoota said:


> Snowy had the on today because he joined me to a spot where I took some photos. Glad that you loved it too ^_^


Just thought of adding for you :hugging:
here is a close up of his vest 









Crystal has a matching one too btw ^_^


















But Snowy had his on today because just before going to the garden to play, he was out with me, at a spot for photography. (Crystal didn't join, but she was busy with my grandma and mum at home :wub

Snowy's vest comes with a head bandana lol 









He enjoys posing for the camera hearts











mary-anderson said:


> *Well you know how much I just love those little toys!!! *Love all the picture of those two crazy fluffs of yours. They always so HAPPY!!!!!


I SUUUUURE didn't forget and counting the days till Feb :chili: I have a feeling that your little ones are gonna have a BLAST :wub::wub:

Happy that you enjoy watching S&C, dear Mary :hugging:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i gt it from petco , but i went to get one for dolce n they didnt hv no more.


----------



## Katkoota

uniquelovdolce said:


> i gt it from petco , but i went to get one for dolce n they didnt hv no more.


so PETCO is the place to go and check for it after a while :chili: I am *guessing* that they will come back to stock....might be wrong though; dunno!

There is no PETCO here, but the store that brings it sells pets' stuff too, including these; at the moment, they are out of stock but I was told that they are coming next February


----------



## jessica-01

Oh goodness; your twosome are so playful and beautiful! You're spo lucky that they love to play. My litte one jsut won't look at toys, which is fine...save that I have to amuse her all day long! The main problem is that toys are too big to fit into her mouth, so perhaps that's an added appeal of your squeaky faces toy? I'll have to hunt for them in the UK. There is nothing more enticing than watching a Malt beside herself with happiness and playing. Thank you so much for enhancing my day!
xxxx


----------



## yeagerbum

Thanks for sharing these wonderful pictures Kat!!  I always LOVE seeing Snowy and the kissing machine Crystal!! I love their vests LOL they're like little punk rockstars deserving their very own Harley Davidson bikes hehe  and it looks like they love their colorful balls so much haha!! I've seen Snowy with the green ball before but didn't know it came with a crazy face on it!! Yeager always have trouble making squeaky toys squeak though, I think his mouth is too small.


----------



## Katkoota

jessica-01 said:


> Oh goodness; your twosome are so playful and beautiful! You're spo lucky that they love to play. My litte one jsut won't look at toys, which is fine...save that I have to amuse her all day long! *The main problem is that toys are too big to fit into her mouth, so perhaps that's an added appeal of your squeaky faces toy?* I'll have to hunt for them in the UK. There is nothing more enticing than watching a Malt beside herself with happiness and playing. Thank you so much for enhancing my day!
> xxxx


awwh thanks, Marianne  :wub: happy that you enjoyed them! 

Maybe your cute little one is like Crystal. So yes, give it a try for a softer toy. 

Crystal plays with softer and *can fit in her mouth* toys. These toys are exactly what she likes...soft and easy to squeeze to fit her mouth. That is why she is crazy over them. Snowy, on the other hand, will play with ANYTHING no matter how strong hard or big it is.

For some pups, it can take more time to find THE toy that they love. For other pups, they can turn anything into a fun toy (empty water bottle for example) lol


----------



## Katkoota

yeagerbum said:


> Thanks for sharing these wonderful pictures Kat!!  I always LOVE seeing Snowy and the kissing machine Crystal!! I love their vests LOL *they're like little punk rockstars deserving their very own Harley Davidson bikes hehe*  and it looks like they love their colorful balls so much haha!! I've seen Snowy with the green ball before but didn't know it came with a crazy face on it!! Yeager always have trouble making squeaky toys squeak though, I think his mouth is too small.


so happy that you enjoyed these sweet Sarah :chili:

Crystal can make all squeaky toys squeak. The ones that fit her mouth and are soft, she can  just like these ones here. 

@ the bold comment.... I think I agree :HistericalSmiley: they sure need their own Harley Davidson Bikes  

Crystal: "if i got dat maltese bike, I will come to you adorable Yeager to give you a wide :wub:"


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Well I think those cute little faced toys would be fun to squish too and I'm not a Malt! They are adorable!! But the Malts playing with them are waaaay more adorable. :wub: Loved seeing them enjoying their favorite toys and can't wait for the video.


----------



## LJSquishy

For those who want to "try" these toys out, I just happened to run across them just now on Trixie & Peanut: Mini Funny Faces

They are $12 for a set of 3.


----------



## Johita

Katkoota said:


> Just thought of adding for you :hugging:
> here is a close up of his vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal has a matching one too btw ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Snowy had his on today because just before going to the garden to play, he was out with me, at a spot for photography. (Crystal didn't join, but she was busy with my grandma and mum at home :wub
> 
> Snowy's vest comes with a head bandana lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He enjoys posing for the camera hearts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I SUUUUURE didn't forget and counting the days till Feb :chili: I have a feeling that your little ones are gonna have a BLAST :wub::wub:
> 
> Happy that you enjoy watching S&C, dear Mary :hugging:


 
OMG!! These are totally rock star worthy Kat!! I love how Crystal's comes with a little lace at the bottom for a feminine touch  Aolani has a biker pleather jacket and hat that he will sport later on in the year, but this skull vest is way cooler - your pups totally rock and I love them to peices


----------



## Canada

What cute Snowy & Crystal pics!!!
They really seem to enjoy those squeakies!
Let us know if they need an intervention! 

Oh my goodness, Kat!
I just saw the biker pleather pics!
Those are adorable (I mean cool) Biker-chic outfits!
Don't let Paris & Coco's Dad see them!


----------



## cyndrae

Kat I love the pictures. You inspire me to get a good camera. 
I know Lilly will love the toys so I have some coming, thanks Lisa for the link to them. 

Oh and Kat your two fluffs are so cute I would love to get another pup.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

What great pictures of Snowy and Crystal and their smiling little toys Kat. Your two are so much fun to look at while enjoying themselves. I have a feeling you'd better get more than one set of those toys. LOL I love the vest and dress pictured. They look so cute in them.xxxxx


----------



## suzimalteselover

uniquelovdolce said:


> i gt it from petco , but i went to get one for dolce n they didnt hv no more.


I have checked our local Petco and Petsmart over the years for Mandy and haven't found anything for a ball that's small and soft. Maybe, I will have to check other Petcos in the future. Thanks Liza!



Katkoota said:


> :wub: Glad that you love the avater picture of Crystal, Suzi. This girl is TOO SWEET in personality. I wish that you can meet her in person to see what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> and so happy that you enjoyed the rest of the photos  these little ones always make me enjoy my time with them...can't imagine my life without them
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwh it sure is Snowy's trademark signature :wub2: :tender:
> a friend of mine, a polo player, is the one who taught Snowy to wear his polo shirt like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really sure if they have it there. But I am getting a couple for the malts next Feb AND a few to few cute furry friends of Snowy, Crystal and I who live across the huge ocean. AWWWh poor little Mandy...Crystal says that she knows the feeling. She is a bit picky to what she likes to play with. The softer, the more she loves. Crystal barks that she hopes Mandy will accept a little gift of this crazy-faced-toy from her friend in February once the store have the new stock :wub:
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Oh Kat, thank you. You and Crystal are so sweet and thoughtful. It looks like Lisa found the toys here in the US. :thumbsup:



Katkoota said:


> Just thought of adding for you :hugging:
> here is a close up of his vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal has a matching one too btw ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Snowy had his on today because just before going to the garden to play, he was out with me, at a spot for photography. (Crystal didn't join, but she was busy with my grandma and mum at home :wub
> 
> Snowy's vest comes with a head bandana lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He enjoys posing for the camera hearts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I SUUUUURE didn't forget and counting the days till Feb :chili: I have a feeling that your little ones are gonna have a BLAST :wub::wub:
> 
> Happy that you enjoy watching S&C, dear Mary :hugging:


Oh my dawg! Such cute photos!!!!! There are local bike rallys here. Everyone would go crazy over Snowy and Crystal in their adorable outfits! I love the photo of Crystal on her tippy toes modeling. :wub::wub: The lace and skull charm are really cute additions to this harness. Snowy is a rock star! :rochard:



LJSquishy said:


> For those who want to "try" these toys out, I just happened to run across them just now on Trixie & Peanut: Mini Funny Faces
> 
> They are $12 for a set of 3.


Thank you Lisa, I saved the link.


----------



## Katkoota

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well I think those cute little faced toys would be fun to squish too and I'm not a Malt! They are adorable!! But the Malts playing with them are waaaay more adorable. :wub: *Loved seeing them enjoying their favorite toys and can't wait for the video. *


oh I can't wait to take and share ... I swear, they crack me up when they bite on it repeatedly; they just turn into mad and goofy malts :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:



LJSquishy said:


> For those who want to "try" these toys out, I just happened to run across them just now on Trixie & Peanut: Mini Funny Faces
> 
> They are $12 for a set of 3.


:w00t: wow! thanks for that! I have a few online friends (in the US) to contact now with a link to that online store :chili: 

and why on earth did I check on it :smilie_tischkante: I am eying the Mini Fetch Tennis ball for the monster now!!! Ok, he has more than enough of tennis balls...............Maybe for his soon coming birthday 



Johita said:


> OMG!! These are totally rock star worthy Kat!! I love how Crystal's comes with a little lace at the bottom for a feminine touch  Aolani has a biker pleather jacket and hat that he will sport later on in the year, but this skull vest is way cooler - your pups totally rock and I love them to peices


Oh Edith, you gotta share these photos of Aolani in his biker pleather jacket..i can just imagine AWWWH :wub: 
Oh boy, I think Aolani also needs a Harley Davidson bike 



Canada said:


> What cute Snowy & Crystal pics!!!
> They really seem to enjoy those squeakies!
> Let us know if they need an intervention!
> 
> Oh my goodness, Kat!
> I just saw the biker pleather pics!
> Those are adorable (I mean cool) Biker-chic outfits!
> *Don't let Paris & Coco's Dad see them! *


LOL hide the PC...hide SM....quick....before daddy gets an idea for something similar for the girls  
although I think that Coco and Paris will look super adorable and cool in them :wub::wub: heck, they look cute in anything mommy puts on them :wub:


----------



## Katkoota

cyndrae said:


> Kat I love the pictures. You inspire me to get a good camera.
> I know Lilly will love the toys so I have some coming, thanks Lisa for the link to them.
> 
> Oh and Kat your two fluffs are so cute I would love to get another pup.


I think Lilly will LOVE these toys. I am glad that they were found in an online store because I have few other people who also were interested in getting these, but I didn't know where to get them online, so promised to get their pups once the local store brings the new stock of them. 

and i sooo think that a sibling to Lilly will be so much fun :wub::chili:



Dixie's Mama said:


> What great pictures of Snowy and Crystal and their smiling little toys Kat. Your two are so much fun to look at while enjoying themselves. *I have a feeling you'd better get more than one set of those toys.* LOL I love the vest and dress pictured. They look so cute in them.xxxxx



I am afraid so :w00t::HistericalSmiley: 

Happy that you love watching them having fun :chili: I also enjoy seeing them do that. Warms and cheers my heart :wub:



suzimalteselover said:


> Oh Kat, thank you. You and Crystal are so sweet and thoughtful. It looks like Lisa found the toys here in the US. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my dawg! Such cute photos!!!!! There are local bike rallys here. Everyone would go crazy over Snowy and Crystal in their adorable outfits! I love the photo of Crystal on her tippy toes modeling. :wub::wub: The lace and skull charm are really cute additions to this harness. Snowy is a rock star! :rochard:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lisa, I saved the link.


:chili: Mandy can have a BLAST once again :wub::chili:

Haha I can just imagine the malts joining the bike rally :w00t: I do think that they will be a hit there too :wub::wub:

Snowy: "Fank you for your words about me, auntie Suzi :wub: "


----------



## jessica-01

Thank you Katkoota! You've inspired me to keep on hunting for a squishy little "fit in the mouth" toy that Lilly way love as much as Crystal adores her fun face. Nothing gives me more joy than watching Lilly play and have fun, so thank you for prompting me not to give up with the toys! 
xx


----------



## mysugarbears

Katkoota said:


> Just thought of adding for you :hugging:
> here is a close up of his vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal has a matching one too btw ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Snowy had his on today because just before going to the garden to play, he was out with me, at a spot for photography. (Crystal didn't join, but she was busy with my grandma and mum at home :wub
> 
> Snowy's vest comes with a head bandana lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He enjoys posing for the camera hearts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I SUUUUURE didn't forget and counting the days till Feb :chili: I have a feeling that your little ones are gonna have a BLAST :wub::wub:
> 
> Happy that you enjoy watching S&C, dear Mary :hugging:


 
I'm loving Snowy and Crystal in their biker vests and Snowy in his skullcap. You've got yourself a couple of biker babes for sure! :wub:

I think i'll have to get some of those little squishy face toys for the pups or i might just use them for stress relief, they are just so darn cute!


----------



## bellapuppy

Your pups are adorable. They are having so much fun! I think I will have to order some of those toys for my fluffs too. The biker gear is hysterical. It is funny how our babies look (and act) like real little kids, isn't it? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kara

Haha those look like Milly type of toys. She too would have them squeaker-less in no time, but she would love them just the same.

Great photos, your babies are utterly gorgeous.


----------



## mfa

awww, those look like so much fun!! great vests too:wub::wub:
love all the pics!!:chili::chili:


----------



## njdrake

Kat, once again great pictures! 
Those toys are so cute and I loved seeing how much Snowy and Crystal love playing with them.


----------



## Katkoota

jessica-01 said:


> Thank you Katkoota! You've inspired me to keep on hunting for a squishy little "fit in the mouth" toy that Lilly way love as much as Crystal adores her fun face. Nothing gives me more joy than watching Lilly play and have fun, so thank you for prompting me not to give up with the toys!
> xx


Awwh! It is my pleasure. Have lots of fun watching precious Lilly :wub:



mysugarbears said:


> I think i'll have to get some of those little squishy face toys for the pups or i might just use them for stress relief, they are just so darn cute!


Haha Debbie, now that is a useful use of the pups' toys for the humans 



bellapuppy said:


> Your pups are adorable. They are having so much fun! I think I will have to order some of those toys for my fluffs too. The biker gear is hysterical. It is funny how our babies look (and act) like real little kids, isn't it? Thanks for sharing.


Happy that u enjoyed  and lol I agree about the fluffs :wub:



Kara said:


> Haha those look like Milly type of toys. She too would have them squeaker-less in no time, but she would love them just the same.
> 
> Great photos, your babies are utterly gorgeous.


I think Milly will need one of these:chili:



mfa said:


> awww, those look like so much fun!! great vests too:wub::wub:
> love all the pics!!:chili::chili:





njdrake said:


> Kat, once again great pictures!
> Those toys are so cute and I loved seeing how much Snowy and Crystal love playing with them.


Thanks guys ... Happy that u enjoyed the pix of the malts :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423

I found these at Petco for $1.86!!! PETCO Latex Puppy Sweetie Dog Toys at PETCO 
I don't think that they are exactly like the ones that S&C have but they are cute 

Kat I love S&C pictures! They always look like they are having so much fun!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

ur fluffs are gorgeous , they make me smile !


----------



## Matilda's mommy

oh my gosh Kat, those little sqeaky balls are just adorable:wub:, Matilda would go NUTS for them, lol I loved every picture of Snowy and Crystal enjoying play time. I so wish Matilda and I were there to play


----------



## Katkoota

jenniferhope423 said:


> I found these at Petco for $1.86!!! PETCO Latex Puppy Sweetie Dog Toys at PETCO
> I don't think that they are exactly like the ones that S&C have but they are cute
> 
> Kat I love S&C pictures! They always look like they are having so much fun!!


OMG!!! I love these too!!! No they aren't the same as the ones with Snowy and Crystal, but they are also cute and I am SUUUURE the malts will love them  thanks for sharing!!!



uniquelovdolce said:


> they make me smile !


awwh delighted to read this, Lisa :wub: they sure always make me smile, too.



Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh Kat, those little sqeaky balls are just adorable:wub:, Matilda would go NUTS for them, lol I loved every picture of Snowy and Crystal enjoying play time. I so wish Matilda and I were there to play


I am certain that Matilda will go crazy over these toys :chili:
awweee and i so wish Matilda was here to play with the malts :wub:


----------



## Alexa

Those squeeky toys are sooooooooooo much for the malts! 
:HistericalSmiley: the different funny laughing faces are cute! 

It's such a pleasure to see Snowy and Crystal playing with them!

Thanks for sharing, Kat! 

BTW, I L O V E the fancy bikervests of S&C, very cool and stylish! :thmbup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## linfran

I bought Tyson one of the sweetie dog toys and he loves it also. Many thanks for the information! I got it on Amazon but it comes from Petco.
Linda


----------

